# Have a Safe July 4th (USA)



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2016)

A little poem ;D

"I didn’t make
This up
But I’ve heard it
Since
I was a pup.

A little reminder
For the holiday
In case you’re
Inclined to go
Astray.

“He who drinks a
Fifth on the Fourth
May not be able
To go Forth on the Fifth”

A little advice for you
How true it is, how true. 


George Hunter"


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## lion rock (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday!
-r


----------

